# Hilfe mein Server spinnt******************!



## Borni AMD (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab einen Dell PowerEdge 1550 mit 1 x Pentium 3 1.2Ghz und 512Mb SDRAM.
Hab ihn nach langer Zeit mal wieder in Betrieb nehmen wollen doch wenn ich ihn einschalte dann blinkt nur eine LED hinten auf der sowas wie ein Puls Zeichen abgebildet ist und ich hab schon Dell selber angeschrieben aber warte schon seit drei Wochen auf Antwort. Ich gehe davon aus dass von dehnen auch keiner Ahnung hat was das ist. Ich hoffe es gibt einen unter euch der sich mit so alten Dingern auskent.


Danke!


----------



## michaelwengert (27. Januar 2011)

Hast du schonmal in den Handbüchern des servers gesucht  für was die LED da ist?
http://support.euro.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ssabrepe/ge/index.htm


----------



## rd4eva (27. Januar 2011)

Vermutlich meint er die hier:

*Systemwarnanzeige*
Wenn das System zurückgesetzt wird,
leuchtet diese LED nicht. Wenn der Dell
OpenManage Server Agent aktiv ist, leuchtet
diese LED stetig grün. *Wenn das System
nicht mehr reagiert oder die Chassis
Identify (Chassisidentifizierungsfunktion)
(über den Dell OpenManage IT Assistant)
ausgewählt ist, blinkt die LED*. Die LED
leuchtet NIEMALS, wenn der Dell
OpenManage Server Agent nicht installiert
ist. An der Rückseite befindet sich eine
doppelte Systembereitschaftsanzeige.


----------



## Borni AMD (27. Januar 2011)

Ja genau diese LED meine ich, der Beitrag von rd4eva ist aus dem Buch aber das sagt mir nichts und ich hab auch schon alles probiert z.b.: CPU austauschen (von 1Ghz bis 1.3Ghz), den Ram einzeln reinsetzten, alles zum Betrieb unötige ausbauen und sogar eine andere Grafikkarte. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen dass am Frontpanel nie etwas leuchted und das kann irgendwie nicht sein, er lässt sich auch von vorne nicht einschalten. Ich hab mal reingeschaut und das Panel ist mit einem Kabel angeschlossen desen Bezeichnung ich nicht kenne aber es steht SCSIA dran.


----------



## Borni AMD (27. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich hab gerade noch mal das Handbuch durchgelesen und bin auf etwas gestoßen, und zwar das: 

PLANAR:          Schnittstellenkabelanschluß für Frontblendenanschlüsse,
                       LEDs, CD-ROM und Diskettenlaufwerk

dort ist bei mir kein Kabel angeschlossen. Braucht man das Kabel unbedingt zum start oder gehts auch ohne?


----------

